# Le bar contaminé par une MST !!



## nato kino (30 Octobre 2003)

Ben vi, ça devait finir comme ça, à force de "zip" et autres galipettes TheBigLebowskiennes...

_*NAZE*
Arg.  (Sujet) atteint de syphilis. Un naze comme les toubibs en avaient rarement vu lui avait fait (...) paumer les deux cannes (Pt Simonin ill., 1957, p.272). Nous n'étions pas soignés à l'infirmerie de Metray, pas plus que nous ne le sommes ici. Naze (ou plombé) Divers va chaque semaine à la piqûre qu'il appelle comme les autres malades, la piquouze (J. GENET, Miracle de la rose, 1947, p.351 ds CELLARD-REY 1980).
   P.ext.  Corrompu, abîmé, ne valant plus rien. C'était pas de la marchandise naze. Du superluxe, rue du Faubourg Saint-Honoré (A. BOUDARD, La Cerise, 1972, p.234, ds CELLARD-REY 1980).
Prononc. et Orth.: [na:z]. CELLARD-REY 1980: nase, naze; LE BRETON 1960: naze.  Étymol. et Hist. 1. 1928 nase, nasi «syphilis» (LACASSAGNE, Arg. «milieu», p.283); 1935 id. «syphilitique» (ID., op. cit., éd. 1935, p.286); 2. 1957 p.ext. naze «gâté, pourri» (Pt Simonin ill., p.222).  De nazi «maladie vénérienne» (dep. 1878, RIGAUD, Dict. jargon paris., p.232), lui-même prob. altération de laziloffe «id.» (dep. 1836, VIDOCQ d'apr. ESN.), comp. de loffe* (qui avait pris dans les comp. le sens de «mauvais, faux») et de lazi qui pourraît être une formation largonji à partir de nase «morve», vivant en wallon et en mosellan, et empr. à l'all. Nase «nez» (FEW t.16, p.598a). Voir ESN. et CELLARD-REY._

Vas falloir faire gaffe où on met nos posts...!!


----------



## PetIrix (30 Octobre 2003)

S'il conclut ses posts par :
"bande de syphilitique"

Ca fera tout de suite moins affectueux.


----------



## alèm (30 Octobre 2003)

Euh... du côté eud'ché mi, on dit qu'in gors ki a l'morve à sin nez, il est nasu... céti k'yoré in rapport docteur ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pasqu'sinon, cho vo m'inkiété ct'hichtouère pasque d'puis c'matin, chui un mollé nasu mi aussi...


----------



## aricosec (30 Octobre 2003)

je ne suis pas d'accord avec l'infame detracteur de notre cher THEBIG,je tairais son nom pour ne pas faire de polémique,sachez seulement que ce vil animal d'antan,ayant pris un pseudo vaguement de consonnance esquimau,et ayant eté l'innovateur de ce thread a tort,si c'est dans le dico,ont a le droit de s'en servir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mon bigounet je suis avec toi dans cette epreuve,d'ailleurs la visite de tes majestées a paris y est pour beaucoup,je les est trouvé trés sympa, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
vive THEBIG et a bas le manant ci devant corbeau du post.


----------



## nato kino (30 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> S'il conclut ses posts par :
> "bande de syphilitique"
> 
> Ca fera tout de suite moins affectueux.



Maintenant au moins on saura de quoi il parle.


----------



## nato kino (30 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas d'accord avec l'infame detracteur de notre cher THEBIG,je tairais son nom pour ne pas faire de polémique,sachez seulement que ce vil animal d'antan,ayant pris un pseudo vaguement de consonnance esquimau,et ayant eté l'innovateur de ce thread a tort,si c'est dans le dico,ont a le droit de s'en servir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



À force de poster ta nouille à droite et à gauche, fallait bien que tu l'attrapes aussi toi !!


----------



## aricosec (30 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> À force de poster ta nouille à droite et à gauche, fallait bien que tu l'attrapes aussi toi !!


.
je trouve que nouille est un peu exagéré,maintenant c'est plutot coquillette,de plus il y a les capuches,c'est d'ailleurs THEBIG qui avait fondé la *secte de la capuche*sur macg,et qui y avait entrainé de nombreux innocents dans une débauche extreme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je ne m'en suis toujours pas remis


----------



## krystof (30 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> je trouve que nouille est un peu exagéré,maintenant c'est plutot coquillette



Je pensais à vermicelle.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi, ça devait finir comme ça, à force de "zip" et autres galipettes TheBigLebowskiennes...
> _*NAZE*
> 
> 
> _


_
... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... et d'abord, je dis "nase" et non "naze" ... exemple : "bande de nases" avec un s et non pas un z !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...ça change tout !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps pour Rico : merci pour ton soutien ... le 90 B me va à merveille !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













...bande de nases ! va ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_


----------



## nato kino (30 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me semble que cela n'a pas toujours été le cas.
On te voyait titubant, à chanceler entre le *s* et le *z*, les yeux roulant des huits...


----------



## PetIrix (30 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'est vrai la nuance est importante.

Si je dis :
"A force d'avaler la fumée, je fini par tousser".

Si je remplace les "S" par des "Z", ca fait pas pareil ...


... quand même !


----------



## alèm (30 Octobre 2003)

ouais mais chez TheBig et chez oim, on dit Na*s*e comme _la na*s*e au ne*z*_...


----------



## aricosec (31 Octobre 2003)

tapez nase cher google,no speek deutchland,traduction demandé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## iMax (31 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> tapez nase cher google,no speek deutchland,traduction demandé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas dur à comprendre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est nul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Note, j'ai appris quelques nouveaux mots


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Note, j'ai appris quelques nouveaux mots



ah bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... que des mots


----------



## nato kino (31 Octobre 2003)

C'est sur que ça dérange moins...
Mais bon...

*Syphilis congénitale*
_La syphilis, fléau social à la fin du 19ème.siècle, pouvait se transmettre aux foetus, entraînant une atteinte générale grave, voire mortelle. Ce nouveau-né était porteur de syphilides papuleuses et pustuleuses.
*Référence:* Moulage 11 de la collection Parrot.Musée de l'hôpital Saint-Louis. Extrait de : Le musée des moulages de l'hôpital Saint-Louis. G.Tilles et D.Wallach, 1996.  Ed.APHP et Doin_


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



très joli ! merci !


----------



## nato kino (31 Octobre 2003)

Tu ne connaissais pas ces moulages ?
C'est à voir, si tu en as l'occasion un jour.
Ça devrait te plaire, toi !!


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne connaissais pas ces moulages ?
> C'est à voir, si tu en as l'occasion un jour.
> Ça devrait te plaire, toi !!



oui, oui, ça me "plait" déja !


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2003)

ça aussi d'ailleurs


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2003)

ah mince, je cherchais la photo "Pox" de Serrano qui me faisait penser à ton moulage...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





justement, je vais demander à Nono, chef de service à St-Louis de me faire voir ça quand il m'aura filé son appart ' !


----------



## Luc G (31 Octobre 2003)

Sans vouloir trop rentrer dans le corps du débat au risque de le polluer, je me félicite de voir la haute tenue du dit débat, que ce soit grammaticalement, médicalement ou philosophiquement.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon, pour mettre quand même ma petite graine, une des définitions du TLF :

1. GÉOGR.   Cap (v. nez sens géogr.). Tout l'ignoré de la mer est là. Les promontoires, les caps, les finistères, les nases, les brisants, les récifs, sont, insistons-y, de vraies constructions. La formation géologique est peu de chose, comparée à la formation océanique (HUGO, Travaill. mer, 1866, p.276).

Ça vous a quand même une autre gueule que des petites bêtes malfaisantes.


----------



## PetIrix (31 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne connaissais pas ces moulages ?
> C'est à voir, si tu en as l'occasion un jour.
> Ça devrait te plaire, toi !!



C'est pas interdit au public ?


----------



## nato kino (31 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas interdit au public ?


Et alors ?
Les bibliothèques, c'est fait pour quoi ?


----------



## krystof (31 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ?
> Les bibliothèques, c'est fait pour quoi ?



Pour lire


----------



## PetIrix (31 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ?
> Les bibliothèques, c'est fait pour quoi ?



J'avais vu un morceau d'émission (des racines et des ailes, je crois).
Ils disaient qu'actuellement c'était réservé aux étudiants de médecine, mais qu'ils songeaient à ouvrir la galerie au public d'ici quelques années.


----------



## lumai (31 Octobre 2003)

J'ai cru entrendre qu'il pouvait y avoir des visites pour des groupes, si c'est prévu à l'avance ...?...
Actuellement ils s'en servent pour les réunions entre dermatologues (encore avec des ...???...)


----------



## nato kino (31 Octobre 2003)

Suffit de connaître les bonnes personnes.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Octobre 2003)

...et vous trouvez ça intéressant ???


----------



## PetIrix (31 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et vous trouvez ça intéressant ???



Quoi donc ?
Le thread, ou les moulages ?

Pour les moulages, je ne suis pas dans le médical, mais ça m'intéresserais de voir cela.
Pas forcément pour la représentation de la maladie, mais pour le travail de rendu et de réalisme effectué.
En plus de l'aspect ... apprantissage (je ne trouve pas le mot) il y a un aspect artistique que je trouve intéressant.


----------



## krystof (31 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Pas forcément pour la représentation de la maladie, mais pour le travail de rendu et de réalisme effectué.



Pour ça, tu peux aller au musée Grévin.


----------



## PetIrix (31 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pour ça, tu peux aller au musée Grévin.



Les peoples je ne les regarde dejà pas vivants, c'est pas pour aller les voir empaillés !


----------



## krystof (31 Octobre 2003)

Et voilà ! Je veux rendre service, et monsieur se fâche...


----------



## PetIrix (31 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà ! Je veux rendre service, et monsieur se fâche...



Je ne me fache pas.
Ya pas de rouge dans le texte.


----------

